# Quicktime D 6.5.2 error -8971



## i2hhj (Aug 5, 2005)

Quicktime D 6.5.2 was recently installed under Win98SE. 
When trying to run a mp4 film the unknown error -8971 appeared in saying that the file could not be opened. 
No information on error -8971 can be found searching all the Webb by Googgle. 
I understood from the person who made this short film (6 MB) that H-264 was applied for compression. 
Finaly I downloaded this file first to my computer and then tried to open it ... same error. 
What causes this error ? 
thanks for help. Hans


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Apple's developer site calls this the codecExtensionNotFoundErr (Codec extension not found error).
After pondering this a little, I did a test. I took a QuickTime file (extension .mov) and renamed it to .mp4 and tried to play it in QuickTime. I also got error -8971.
Based on that, you could try renaming your file extension to .mov to see if it works (slim chance, but worth the try).

Another solution I was given was to download this codec . Run it and you should be able to view mp4 videos in Real one player and windows media player at least .


----------

